# editors



## klva80 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi guys is there any disk image editor for os x ? im trying to ad file to a toast image i made but all the software i know is for windows 
 any help appreciated


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

Open it up with Alchohol 12%, powerISO ect. Now, I've never loaded a Mac OS into window based disk imaging program. If works, you will get a layout of all the files. I've again never done this, but I'd just all the files into a folder, add your stuff, burn to make an ISO. Good Luck


----------

